# Get the Etnies Forward music!



## kater (16. Februar 2003)

www.4130.org/forward

Nicht alle auf einmal, bin auch am saugen. Keine Ahnung, ob das legal ist, aber diese Songs muss man haben! Vor allem "The Redneck Manifesto - I don't speak the monkey language, I just hear it" ist der Hammer!


----------



## NRH (16. Februar 2003)

Die Musik aus dem Video is wircklich geil, besonders des lied im part von Sandy Carson (?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (16. Februar 2003)

das Video selbst is aber auch nich schlecht


----------



## NRH (16. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biketrialer _
> *das Video selbst is aber auch nich schlecht  *



Jup, da hast recht


----------



## Moshcore (17. Februar 2003)

die beste stelle ist immer noch die bails am ende alter da vergeht ein echt alles


----------



## kater (20. Februar 2003)

Mir persönlich gefällt der Ruben Alcantara Part am besten.


----------



## NRH (20. Februar 2003)

Also ich find Taj's am besten...


----------



## TheFallOfTroy (20. Februar 2003)

ich find den von sandy und mike  escamilla am geilsten. danke fürs link


----------



## ChrisKing (20. Februar 2003)

jo der von mike escamilla am anfang is echt geil


----------



## mTb|KwS-vision (5. März 2003)

also ich muss sagen: *gut das ihr die page gefunden habt * 
ich suche schon ewig das lied aus dem part von Ruben Alcantara und der is doch wohl nur hamma =)


----------



## Kohlwheelz (6. März 2003)

Edelst, THX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

